# Ford 9N tractor, Pre-Air Cleaner



## jimmurr01 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi I posted this comment in the chat section because I just figured out how to get here.
I just purchase a 9N with the pre air cleaner going up through the hood, snorkel type. It has an after market 5.5" centrifugal plastic bowl connected to the air cleaner pipe 1.75". The bowl is cracked and missing a piece and there is no foam filter inside, only a remnant of foam is left.
I would like to replace with close to original or just replace the bowl. Any suggestions?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not sure of the brand of your pre-cleaner, but Donaldson pretty much dominated the market for years.

https://www.donaldson.com/en-us/engine/filters/products/air-intake/accessories/pre-cleaners/


----------



## jimmurr01 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks. just went onto the site but they must be closed by now. they do not sell the item to replace the one I have (identical) and the website wouldn't give me a location where I can buy it. I'll try again tomorrow. thanks again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was pretty sure that wasn't a factory option, at least I've never seen one! Looks like it may very well have been something legit for the 9N. 
Here's a link to something similar or perhaps more period correct.
https://www.steinertractor.com/IHS390-air-cleaner-cap


----------



## jimmurr01 (Mar 7, 2017)

great site! I agree that the pre-cleaner my tractor came with is not original and it was difficult finding the same size but I did at mrostop.com
We'll see if it fits when it comes in, if not, I'll definitely go to Steiner tractor.
I didn't want to run the tractor without the pre-cleaner, want my tractor to continue running for a long time. thanks for your help.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

jimmurr01
Those pre-cleaners worked on centrifugal force, as the air was drawn into the inlet, this was spun by passing through the blades around the bottom, the heavier particles were then forced to the inside of the outside wall of the plastic bowl and eventually would settle to the bottom of the bowl.

I would think that the only reason that there is foam in the old one is because of the break in the plastic bowl.

And if you place foam in the new pre-filter, it wont work as it should because the air wont be able to spin around inside and any dusty air will get sucked down into the main air filter.


----------



## jimmurr01 (Mar 7, 2017)

thanks for this info. I was planning on putting foam once the replacement arrived, now I won't.


----------

